# Good deal on Trek 5500??



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi there. I'm thinking about purchasing this bike. I'm just getting back into road riding - I used to race when I was a teenager, back in the late 80's... my last road bike was a really nice Panasonic  I'm primarily a mountain biker, but I'm thinking about doing some triathlons and general road riding. Not planning on any racing aside from the triathlons. I've shopped around a bit in the shops, and the Trek geometry seems to fit me well - I have more torso length than leg length, and the Trek I rode seemed to fit me better than the Cannondale or Specialized bikes that I tried. 

I found this used bike locally (the guy lives around the corner from me.) I'm going to check it out later today - assuming it looks like it's in good clean shape (he says it hasn't been ridden very much), does this seem like a good deal? Any comments, suggestions, etc?

Thanks a lot for any advice anyone can offer!

Trek 5500 -- $1600 : 
* Mavic Ksyrium wheels Bladed spokes! 18 and 20 spokes 
* Shimano HyperGlyde 9speed cassette 12-25 tooth 
* Shimano Dura-Ace rear Derailleur RD-7700 
* Shimano Ultegra front Derailleur FR-6500 
* 2 Trek bottle holder 
* FSA Energy cranks 53/39 
* Deda Magic 3D stem (new) 
* Deda Magic handle bar (new) 
* Shimano Ultegra STI flight deck Shifters 
* QR Carbon seat post 
* QR seat 
* QR brake calipers ( Dura-Ace Quality ) 
* Shimano SiS cables (new) 
* Vittoria Rubino Tires 
* Will include 2 new inner tubes!


----------



## ranger (Jul 23, 2004)

seems like an ok deal to me. what year is the bike?


----------



## Scollopini (Jan 22, 2004)

*Not a 5500!*

This bike may be a good deal - but it isn't a 5500. Compare the specs you list with what should be on a 5500 - it should be full DA.

Dan


----------

